# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Powder Brown Tang - Acanthurus japonicus

## Gary R

Got myself this power brown tang 2 weeks ago and it as made itself at home in my tank  :Smile: 
This picture does not do it justice.  You have to see them in person to appreciate how incredible their colors really are. 

The Powder Brown Tang comes from the Western Indo Pacific and is a better choice than the Powder Blue Tang because it adapts better to aquarium life as iv found out with having power blue tangs in the passed.

----------

*bdoak1981* (19-10-2015), *lost* (18-02-2015)

----------


## lost

Nice fish gaz my 6 line seems ok not sure about the flatworms tho  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

> Nice fish gaz my 6 line seems ok not sure about the flatworms tho


said it would be ok for you  :Smile: 

Got the new Orangeshoulder Tang in my tank now will post a picture when it keeps still  :lol:

----------


## lost

I know the feeling  :lol:  I tried to get a pic of mine, I am wondering what else I can put in

----------


## Gary R

Why not get a Bicolor Blenny they are a lovly fish to have, mine is always swimming a round from rock to rock and you could add a Sailfin/Algae Blenny which would help in eating all the algae.

And there is always a Banded Coral Shrimp and another good thing for the tank is a Tuxedo Urchin.

----------

*lost* (23-02-2015)

----------


## Gary R

Well i'm sorry to say my Powder Brown Tang did not last long  :Frown: 

it died sunday just gone ....I think that I should take a bit more time watching these fish and making sure they feed well before I buy them.

----------


## lost

Sorry to hear that mate my lfs has just started selling frags time to have a look me thinks

----------


## Gary R

> my lfs has just started selling frags time to have a look me thinks


hope they are going at a good price  :Smile:

----------


## lost

£12 or £15 each

----------

*bdoak1981* (01-11-2015), *Gary R* (12-03-2015)

----------


## bdoak1981

> Well i'm sorry to say my Powder Brown Tang did not last long 
> 
> it died sunday just gone ....I think that I should take a bit more time watching these fish and making sure they feed well before I buy them.


any ideas on what may have caused the death gary? real shame very pretty fish 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

> any ideas on what may have caused the death gary? real shame very pretty fish 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


To be honest I got it from a shop that I don't use that much, I would always watch a fish for a hour and see it feeding before I would part with any money but that day I must of been in a rush and when I saw it I thought that is coming home with me  :lol: 

But I did notice that after 24 hours it was not feeding and was hiding out of the way a lot ...could of been my yellow tang or the flame angle upsetting it or the shops fault, I just don't know.

I have seen another one yesterday at my local fish shop but if it is still there tomorrow it might come home with me  :Smile:

----------

*bdoak1981* (02-11-2015)

----------


## bdoak1981

> To be honest I got it from a shop that I don't use that much, I would always watch a fish for a hour and see it feeding before I would part with any money but that day I must of been in a rush and when I saw it I thought that is coming home with me 
> 
> But I did notice that after 24 hours it was not feeding and was hiding out of the way a lot ...could of been my yellow tang or the flame angle upsetting it or the shops fault, I just don't know.
> 
> I have seen another one yesterday at my local fish shop but if it is still there tomorrow it might come home with me


did you notify the shop of problems with the tang whilst it stopped eating etc mate? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

No I didn't m8 as I only go in there for my gamma frozen brine shrimp with garlic packs every now and then as they are the only ones round my way that sell it.....fish and corals I usually leave alone from there.

----------


## lost

I used to go to a shop that was in the pfk mag I brought two fish and they gave me so algae for the sump the fish died the algae fell to bits and got every were closely followed by loads of Aiptasia . Surface to say I will not be using them again

----------

*Gary R* (05-11-2015)

----------

